# Giant Defy 2



## highenuff (Jul 3, 2009)

Have seen a ton of reviews on the 3, none on the 2. 
Any of you out there have it/seen it etc...
thanks.


----------



## Total Compact Road (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, i've seen it at my lbs. Even test rode it with the Defy 3. Here's my 2c.. The price difference between the Defy 3 and Defy 2 is ... $200, and the main difference i saw off the bat was the rear derailleur being tiagra. I beleive the Defy 3,2, and 1 utilize the same frame.. just are different colors. The price difference between defy 2 and 1 is $350.. I would personally save up for the Giant Defy 1 (Since it is equipped with 105's..). The jump from Sora to Tiagra isn't much. 

If you will be riding the bike once / week, i would go for the Defy 3. However, if you are going to ride a couple times a week with a club, i would opt for the Defy 1. The shifting i experienced between 2 and 3 was minuscule, and not worth the $200 upgrade.


----------

